# Moving to Berlin: advice please!



## sdenardi

Hi everyone, newbie here!

I work as a University researcher (fixed term until May 2013) in the UK but looking to move to *Berlin *in November - December this year - for research purposes initially, but ideally to stay for good.

I speak quite good German but I have a few questions for you old hands re: what documents and proof of income do I need to provide to estate agents?

Also: my boyfriend will be moving too- his main source of income is a flat he lets out in London and freelance PR blogging work- will this create problems? Does property letting abroad count as income in Germany? Does he need to provide any docs besides a copy of the Tenancy Agreement?

And what about references, if we have never rented in Germany before?

Lastly, _Kaution _payment is not a problem if equivalent to up to 3 months' rent (Kalte Miete that is!).

Any tips hugely appreciated. Vielen dank! 
Sarah


----------



## vronchen

As far as I know you usually don't need any references for renting an apartment. Many landlords require you to show a Mietschuldenfreiheitsbescheinigung from your previous landlord. If you bring a letter from your landlord in the UK that verifies that you don't owe any rent you should be fine.
I can't help you with your other questions, but good luck with your relocation to Berlin.


----------



## ALKB

There's no need for references. I would also try to stay clear of estate agents, as they charge a fee. Better to contact landlords directly.

In general, you will need: ID (your passport or ID card), proof of income (that tenancy agreement, contract of employment, etc. - bank statements that show a steady income are always good.) they sometimes ask for a 'Schufa-Auskunft', which is a statement from the centralised German credit check organisation, but since you are just moving here, account statements showing that you are not in debt might work or a written statement from your side, explaining the situation.

Renting a flat in Berlin is usyally pretty easy. Which areas are you looking at?

To get a good idea about rent, this is the place to go:

immobilienscout24.de

They have an option to search around a specific address, e.g. your workplace


----------

